# [RISOLTO]Dependency graph

## Maxxx

Buonasera a tutti,

quando aggiorno il sistema mi da questo:

https://zerobin.net/?ab3b136c6a355dd3#igNvQ6PxMYpOD48oml7sNNeDll+7FlCGlw9K2bunM4U=

Ho python3_9 installato...

```
# python --version

Python 3.9.4
```

Con l'opzione "--backtrack=30" mi emerge tutto però volevo essere sicuro di non fare una cosa sbagliata.

Grazie in anticipo a tutti.Last edited by Maxxx on Sun Jun 06, 2021 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
!!! The slot conflict(s) shown above involve package(s) which may need to

!!! be rebuilt in order to solve the conflict(s). However, the following

!!! package(s) cannot be rebuilt for the reason(s) shown:

  (www-plugins/freshplayerplugin-0.3.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable
```

Il programma  freshplayerplugin non esiste più nell'albero ufficiale e ti crea problemi, rimuovilo e prova di nuovo ad aggiornare.

----------

## Maxxx

Funziona dopo aver cancellato freshplayerplugin.... non pensavo che con tutti quegli errori bastasse così poco.

Grazie veramente tanto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Funziona dopo aver cancellato freshplayerplugin.... non pensavo che con tutti quegli errori bastasse così poco.

 

Inizia sempre dal problema più evidente nella maggior parte dei casi è proprio quello che blocca tutto.

----------

## Maxxx

Mi servirà di lezione

----------

